# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16 no longer works?



## babel17 (Jan 6, 2010)

Or am I confused?

using freebsd 8.0 RELEASE amd64 on a clean install, I cannot do the following:


```
> sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
> bsdlabel -e /dev/ad4s1
/tmp/EdDk.Si4z856c0L: 7 lines, 332 characters.
bsdlabel: Class not found
re-edit the label? [y]:
```

or


```
> sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
> gmirror label -v -b prefer gm0s1 ad4s1
gmirror: Can't store metadata on ad4s1: Operation not permitted.
```

If I boot a a different slice on the same physical drive, both commands complete successfully without needing to set kern.geom.debugflags indicating to me that this is a GEOM bug rather than a problem with my partitions/labels.

All of this worked fine under 7.2

The only difference between this system and stock is that I have replace the FreeBSD boot loader with GRUB2, but I should think that shouldn't matter, as GRUB2 doesn't touch the partition table or the labels.


Thought I'd ask here before I opened a bug though.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 6, 2010)

Did you run [CMD=""]sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16[/CMD] as root?


----------



## f-andrey (Jan 6, 2010)

handbook 

```
# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=17
```


----------



## babel17 (Jan 6, 2010)

was root, also tried 17.  neither worked.


----------

